#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Export Subject Line from specific email to specific excel spreadsheet

## ShakJames

Hi all,

I would be really grateful if anyone could me out on this one, I'm looking for a VBA code that will help me to the following (sorry for using the word specific so much!  :Smilie: ):

- Transfer subject line from an email (in specific folder) with a specific criteria (to be found in subject line) to a specific excel file (specific worksheet/and cell would be good as well)
- Move the email from one folder to another

If anyone can offer any help on this, It would be extremely appreciated.

Thanks all!

----------


## ShakJames

Hi all,

For anyone interested. I managed to find a code, but it doesn't cover every aspect. I can't find anything for certain email, but got the other things pretty much covered.

Thanks




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

